# REMINGTON 710



## BIG LOST

8) *I would like to hear from OWNERS of the Remington 710,,,what cha think of it,,I like the bolt/barrel lock up,,,I have heard all over from people with OPINIONS ONLY,,,almost all neg.,,,now I want to hear from OWNERS ONLY PLEASE.
Thanxx :beer: *


----------



## DuaneinND

The only problem I have seen with the rifle is the plastic magazine release broke. I am NOT an owner, but a gunsmith. I zeroed the on wioth the broken mag release and the rifle was quite accurate and function was good.
The 710 is a new design and We as the shooting public are very slow to accept change. Back when the 788 Rem was introduced NOBODY wanted the cheap looking, clunky feeling rifle. Times change- I don't think the 710 will develop the cult following, but with some refinements and changes it will probably endure the test of time. Remington is not the only company that is experimenting with the sleeved bolt and action/ barrel as a unit- manufacturers are always looking for a way to make more $ from less.


----------



## BIG LOST

*Duane,,I find it funny that 'smiths,,,while they may not like 710's,,,are quick to point out the good points.Like you,,I don't think the 710 will achieve anything like the rep the 788 has,( the only REM. I have ever liked ),,,but I cant believe that REm would put all the R&D $$$ into something that was even marginal,,,Hell,,,it's a cheap hunting rifle,,,if it will stay in 2 moa with factory ammo,,,it's good,,,like I said,I like the bolt in barrel lock-up,,,AND less parts is a PLUS in my mind,,,on other sites,, OWNERS love them for the purpose it was designed,,,low cost hunting rifle,,,not a benchgun................. :beer: *


----------



## DuaneinND

One of the biggest reason "we" don't like a design like the 710 is there isn't much that can be done in the way of "aftermarket" work. Like you said it is cheap, shoots fairly well with factory ammo, and leaves me without any way to make money other than maybe a different scope.


----------



## fireball10x

I'm a gunsmith and they shoot alright did some trigger work on one this year, what a cheap setup the trigger is, part of it is plastic! and it can't be upgraded because it is part of the reciever.And the recoil lug leaves alot to be desired. I'd spend another 50 bucks and get the cheap 700 model at least you have something to work with.


----------



## tgoldade

I work at a sporting goods store and we actually stopped carrying them because they were so junky, people would buy them, take them home and then want to return them.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

Buy a Remington Model 700 SPS (Special Purpose Synthetic), Model 700 SPS DM (Special Purpose Synthetic Detachable Magazine) This adds a lot more gun for a little more money!


----------



## sdeprie

OSOK, do you have one or have you done any gunsmithing on one? I happen to love mine. Yes, it is built cheap, like the 788 was cheap. And there is little room for aftermarket stuff, if you think you need it. I don't happen to think it needs any. You might want to upgrade the scope. If it shoots hunting accuracy, and it does, what more do you want from it? About the only real complaint I've heard about the design is that you can't replace the barrel. It was built cheap enough to buy another rifle for the same cost as replacing the barrel. I happen to like removable magazines. You can carry two and empty the gun without cycling every round through the chamber, like many more expensive guns. I'm tempted to get another in another caliber (mine is 30-06, it is also available in 270, 7mm mag, 300 win mag).


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

I own several rifles with most of them being 30-06's.
Well, I live in Alaska and love to Hunt caribou and Moose mostly.
I bought the 710 chambered in the 300 win mag in July 2004. 
Aug 2004 I shot a caribou at 457 yards through the hart on a single shot with lots of wind with that gun using 180 gr ballistic tip factory loads, Sep 2004 I shot a large moose from 83 yards with a single 200 gr factory load in the rain.
Guess what? I like that gun so much I bought another one just like it.
I don't like chasing animals around after their shot!
I hunt in some rough country and do always carry a back-up weapons(454 Ragging Bull or 500 mag S&W).

PS I've been told it's not the ARROW it's the INDIAN!


----------



## sdeprie

ABBK, I like the way you think.


----------



## OneShotOneKill

*Sdeprie, please define "hunting accuracy"?



sdeprie said:



If it shoots hunting accuracy, and it does, what more do you want from it?

Click to expand...

*


----------



## sdeprie

When you can learn to refrain from the obnoxious and discourteous colors I'll try to give you an answer.


----------



## eadgams

I have a 710 in 30-06 and I must say that I am very impressed with the very inexpensive rifle. I have no problems with accuracy 3" group at 200 yards. My only complaint is the trigger pull, it is long and messy. If any experts have an Idea to fix it please let me know.


----------



## Plainsman

No problem adjusting the Remington trigger. See below:

http://www.snipercountry.com/Articles/R ... iggers.asp


----------



## smike

Just got one in a 7mm rem mag not to long ago . VERY HAPPY WITH IT .I logged onto this site because of it.Alot of the posts I've seen suggest the Savage package over the Remington/710, I have seen and handeled both and was much happier with the feel of the remington .They seem to have made a few changes to the bolts from when they first came out ,my bolt is metal,not'' plastic ''as mentioned in some of the articals I have read.The bolt was a little sticky at first but freed up after less than 10 shots.I felt the Remington was a more solid feeling gun than the Savage myself,and am quite happy with the Remingtons performance out of the box.I also noticed that with the Savage while cycling the bolt my hand would hit the scope were as with the Remington this is not a problem.


----------



## mnwatrfwl

Just wanted to pipe in with some info for ya. I had a 710 just traded it for Savage 200 in 25-06. The 710 was very accurate holding a great pattern however the bolt retaining pin is very cheaply made. THis resulted in my pin getting rounded off and the bolt coming out either on its own after the shot or when I worked the action. The bolt pin does not lock in any way and will loosen up causing it spin out and open the bolt.

Secondly being all one piece molded i never could get the bolt to smooth out, and the magazine well if ya crack that plastic buy a new one.

The 710 can be a great rifle with some issues worked out of it but you will not get the tradein value you think you will.


----------



## DJ in OH

I have a problem with my 710 that I hope someone can help me with. I was putting the stock back on my gun last night and the allen screw that is supposed to go in right by the magazine won't screw in for some reason. The other 2 allen screws went in just fine but this one won't seem to catch on anything. Anybody have any ideas?

Thanks.


----------



## DJ in OH

Nevermind, apparently I just wasn't pressing hard enough. I ended up using a drill with a allen wrench head on it so I could press down on it. I don't understand why they had to make it so difficult though. I still like the gun but that is definitely not its best feature.


----------



## 710 owner

I realize this thread is old, but here is some info from a 710 owner.

I have thoroughly enjoyed this rifle from the time I got it almost 2 years ago.

The bolt action appeared stiff to begin with, but loosened after a few rounds.

Mine is chambered in .30-06 for versatility (varmints to elk), and I have found the precision/accuracy to be astonishing. With a 5-10 mph variable cross breeze and 15 degrees F, I was able to get a 2.04" 3-shot group at 300 yards last winter using Remington 150gr Core-Lokt's (not even my handloads!)

Despite the conditions it's been through (rain, snow, mud), it looks as good as the day I got it. No complaints yet on this gun.


----------



## DJ in OH

Update on my 710:

I was having trouble getting good groups out of my 710 (.300 win mag) until I finally realized that the scope it came with wasn't holding zero at all. I just bought a Leupold VX1 3-9x40 for it. I took it to the range this weekend and, after sighting it in, I shot 3 1-inch groups with it at 100 yards. I am extremely happy with that and have complete confidence taking it to the field now. I don't think I am a good enough shot to match the previous poster's results but I do believe this an accurate gun. Just get yourself a good scope for it and forget that $35 Bushnell it comes with.


----------



## Tylera23

just got a 710 , 270, and the magazine clips in but kinda rattles around,... any suggestions....


----------



## thekaguy

a couple of wraps of electrical tape should do it


----------



## Tylera23

the electrical tape idea worked like a charm, thanks for the help...... and thank you to those who created this site... so that hunters and fisherman like myself my ask and recieve assistance when it is needed..... thanks...


----------



## Slayer24

As an owner of multiple weapons, I decided to check out the Remington 710 in 30-06 as I did years ago with a model 788 in .308 Win.

So you know, the first 2 shots = a 6 point white tail buck at 50 yards and the other an 8 point white tail buck at 180 yards. This year, I decided to keep the 700 BDL in the gun case and try different options.

It's not a heavy rifle to lug around with a climbing stand on my back that weights 21 lbs and minimal gear. It shoots accurately and does what it's supposed to do. Hit the target. I have not changed the scope so it's the same one that came out of the box - A Bushnell 3x9. I'm shooting Remington Core-Lokt SP's - 150gr straight out of the box. Due to the lightness, the recoil is not as bad as I originally feared. No complaints what so ever.

Overall, it's a sweet gun (for the money) and I like the lightness when hiking several hundreds yards in the woods. I will continue to pack it in the rest of the year and will report back with any new news.


----------



## rodch33

I recieved a Remington 710 as Christmas gift last year and have been pretty happy with it. Seems to shoot well and holds nice groups. I have adjusted the trigger and have had a couple of issues. After adjusting the trigger, I check to make sure the gun would not fire from a bump or from removing the safety. But I was unaware that if you touch and I mean a light touch of the trigger while removing the safety if will discharge every time. This happened while hunting a missed dear was the results. Its a scary feeling to have a gun discharge when your not expecting it too. I check this at home and re-adjusted the trigger hoping to make it less sensitive. It still discharge no matter what setting it was at. Also, I had read, to shut the bolt several times aggressively to see if it would discharge that way as well and after 4-5 times it start discharging with every close of the bolt. I adjust and recheck it and it still discharge. After 30 minutes or so of adjusting and closing the bolt it stopped discharging. I reset the trigger to a less sensitive pull. What I have now is that it will still discharge if you touch the trigger while removing the safety but will not discharge when the bolt is close. I'm not sure what the problem is but I still like the gun but I'm vary concern about the trigger and will be thinking about the gun discharging everytime the bolt is close or the safety is removed. I was hoping to replace the trigger but I read in a previous message that this is not possible. I hope this helps someone who is concidering buy a 710 model.

I am still going to hunt with gun but using greater caution than I ever have!!!


----------



## Gohon

Rod, call Remington. There is a safety recall on the issue you described. Here is part of the info..........

"Remington Arms Company, Inc. is voluntarily recalling a limited number of Model 710 bolt-action rifles as a result of its discovery, during routine test firing, that some Model 710 rifles manufactured between July and October 2002 may have been assembled with an improperly made "Safety Detent Spring." Although unlikely, there is a possibility that the manual safety arm mechanism in such a rifle could fail to fully return to the "safe" or "on" position."

This site will explain in detail and as what you should do.

http://www.firearmsid.com/mkportal/smf/ ... p?topic=37


----------



## Slinger70

I am an OWNER. I'm not someone who knows some guy who has a friend that heard from a guy a work that....
I bought one in .270 for my daughter. It was short and cheap and reduced to $275.00 at Wal-Mart. As an owner of all the other "better" rifles I thought that I'd just have to give her a try. I needed a cheap scope for my BP rifle so I removed the Bushnell from the 710 and replaced it with an old Redfield Illuminator I had. This thing literally stacks bullets at the shooting range. For hunting, I'd pit this rifle against ANY other.
The bolt assembly is a little stiff but the trigger for me is perfect. NO rattle and a very tight feel. I've had it for two years without incident. It will forever be an honored piece for me because my daughter took her first deer with it at age 11. One shot one kill, can't get any better than that.


----------



## jasonmha

I've been hunting since I was in diapers, so I'm used to all of the arguments that pop up regarding guns and calibers. I bought a 710 before the 02-03 deer season, and have enjoyed the heck out of it. It has done everything I have ever asked of it. I definately feel that I hold the gun back, not the other way aound, even with the scope that comes with it. Last summer, I had a 3 shot group at 100 yards, and could just about cover all three bullet holes with my pinky fingernail. Unless you want to argue about what ventricle of the heart you want the bullet to go through, or the exact vertabre you want to break, it's kind of hard to argue with that kind of accuracy, especially considering the stopping power of a .270

I've thought about buying another more expensive gun, or putting on a more expensive scope -- buy keep asking myself why, I don't need it. Plus, when my dad is afraid to take his nice gun into the woods and risk ruining his admittidly nice rifle, I have nothing to worry about with the 710. At the very worst, I'm only out $265.


----------



## Slinger70

Jasonmha, If I were you, I wouldn't change a thing. The only reason I did was because I had an extra scope. The rifle is a good one. I shot it the other day while my cousin was sighting in his new SPS. He took a turn at mine and was throwing the bullets into the same holes I had just made. What does that say?


----------



## jorgy

I, unfortunately, experienced the problem that DuaneinND mentioned, regarding the plastic magazine lever breaking on my 710, after shooting only about a box of ammo. It is still at a Remington authorized repair shop, since taking it in three weeks ago. The gunsmith said he has seen a rash of that problem, and Remington won't supply them the individual part(s) to replace, but intend to send them the whole stock assembly for replacement! Obviously, I am VERY disappointed to be without my rifle. He told me some guy had the lever break the first time he took it out to shoot. It appears to me, that Remington will have to change the lever to metal, in their production process.


----------



## stalkerman

BIG LOST said:


> 8) *I would like to hear from OWNERS of the Remington 710,,,what cha think of it,,I like the bolt/barrel lock up,,,I have heard all over from people with OPINIONS ONLY,,,almost all neg.,,,now I want to hear from OWNERS ONLY PLEASE.
> Thanxx :beer: *





> Hello 710 owner,
> I bought a 710 about a year ago and I reload for it. I load super slow burning powders and use a 130 grain BT nosler and Speer of the same above specs. and have had the best results of any production rifle I've ever owned. I especially like the action design. I'm getting 3400 fps + or - 10 or 15 fps on the chrony. My groups, and I'm as serious as I can possibly express are superior. I put 8 out of 10 bullets through the same hole at 200 yards with a Leupold 3x9 scope. The over all group was .358!!! And I'm as serious as a rattle snake. Although I did lap the action a little even though it was really nice from the factory. I just took off some of the factory machine marks. I also lapped the barrel which was very much needed as I found. And I also discovered that the head space was not very close to the go no go specs., but none the less it was within range, a bit tight. I floated the barrel and now I'm having some trigger work done to get rid of the drift, notch and hard pull it currently has. Don't take this as bad stuff for a production rifle as they all need some custom work if your wanting it to drive nails. But if all you wanting to know is if it's a good rifle I would have to say that right out of the box it will get the job done very well for the average application like hunting. I wouldn't think twice to take a shot at 600 yards at a deer right now or even before my improvements so long as I had my Leupold scope on it.
> Have fun,
> Stalker


----------



## Remington 7400

You all should know that I don't like cheap rifles by now. I have no intentions of buying a 710, a Savage, Stevens, Mossberg, or NEF/ROSSI rifle.

For a few dollars more I would reccomend that you look at the M700 and Ruger M77, they are both more accurate and better equiped/built that the 710.


----------



## Slinger70

But from your signature I would guess you have a 7400.


----------



## Remington 7400

You guessed right, along with a few M700s and a few Ruger M77s and a Browning BAR.

I don't have a rifle in the cabinet that is cheaper than 500 dollars execept for M700 ADL .22-250 and that is about to be replaced with a Remington XR-100 in .22-250.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

If you like quality so much why would you settle for the 45 cal (WHICH IS A GOOD NOISE MAKER) but it's hunting aplacations are very limited. :lol: oke:


----------



## Remington 7400

I don't hunt with the .45 ACP. However, my .45s are good high quality guns. Springfields, Kimbers, and Rugers.

I reserve my handgun hunting for either my Ruger SuperBlackhawk .44 mag or my S&W 629 .44 mag.


----------



## maxstar

I own a Ruger P90 .45 ACP. I carry it on hog hunts. Ya know....just in case


----------



## Remington 7400

> I own a Ruger P90 .45 ACP. I carry it on hog hunts. Ya know....just in case


Yeah I know.

.45 ACP plus mean hog equals bacon in the skillet!


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

Just keep on telling yourself that and you might believe! oke:


----------



## Remington 7400

You think a .45 ACP loaded with 228 grain cast lead wouldn't kill a wild boar?

I'll tell you for a fact it will, it will actually put them down faster than a .357 magnum. I've shot boar with both, I now carry a .45 as backup instead of a .357.


----------



## Slinger70

Oh, I've nothing against the 7400. I have always enjoyed a good game of pick-up-sticks. I thought you were harping on quality while having a 7400 for a signature, that's all.


----------



## Remington 7400

Huh?

My signature says nothing about a 7400, the signature Reads 45 ACP BECAUSE NO MATTER HOW YOU JUSTIFY IT, 9mm IS FOR WOMEN AND PANSIES.

I'll agree the 7400 is not as good as a Browning BAR, but they are still a pretty good value for the money.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

I wouldn' t shoot a dying dog with a gov 45


----------



## Slinger70

I have a .45 ACP that I wear for any hogs that may want some, but after shooting a piece of channel iron with several rifles and pistols, I can say that it ain't nowhere near as powerful as any of my rifles. My 30-30, .45-70, .270, etc. all penetrated the piece fairly easily, the .45 ACP just knocked big dents in it. Mind you, they were big dents, bu dents just the same. It may have more to do with the cheap bullets I was shooting. I wish I could post a picture of that C channel so you could see it.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

If the 30-30 penetrated the piece fairly easily, and the .45 ACP just knocked big dents in it, then that alone should tell you something


----------



## G_man

I own a 710 in 30.06 and it does what I want it to do. I use it for deer hunting and I bagged 3 deer with 3 shots, one at 150 yards. The biggest drawback I personally have is the recoil. When shooting the rifle at a private range, 3 other people that fired the rifle complained about that as well. I think that is primarily because of the synthetic stock and the light weight of it. The trigger could be better and the bolt action could be smoother, but for the price it is a good rifle. I like the rifle for deer hunting, as the synthetic stock can take some abuse in the woods, unlike more expensive rifles that would have scratches and dings in the wood stock. The rifle is well worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## ARIZONA HUNTER

What a great website, glad I stumbled across it. I bought a 710 30:06 for my son when he was 10 y/o. We had just completed the Arizona Hunter Safety course. This made it possible for him to hunt big game at an early age.

He was lucky enough to be drawn for anterless elk that year. We had succes, he was able to get his elk at 150 yards firing his 710 with 180 gr Rem Core Lokt soft point.

He is 16 now and shot a nice for Arizona 3x4 whitetail last November 10th.

Just today I purchased another 710 in 300 Win Mag.

You guessed it I too am impressed with the 710.

Good Hunting all.


----------



## landyn2003

I used to hunt with a 742(30-06). I picked up a 710 (270) at a pawn shop as a backup. Two years ago the 742 up and died (wore out). I was forced to use the 710. I am very impressed. This year I replaced my 742 with a 7400. It (the 7400 is now my backup). Some complain about the stiff bolt action of the 710, but with "one shot, one kill" it doesn't seem to bother me.


----------



## oakmeiaster

I will try it out this Sunday.
I hope it does as well as most of you have said.

I will let you know.

BTW can I change the stock on this gun?


----------



## ARIZONA HUNTER

oakmeiaster said:


> I will try it out this Sunday.
> I hope it does as well as most of you have said.
> 
> I will let you know.
> 
> BTW can I change the stock on this gun?


If you are talking about a 710, good luck, I have yet to find any replacement stocks. i would like a gloss walnut stock for my 710/300WM. Let us know if you find any!


----------



## 300win mag 710

I have owned a 710 in 300 win mag for 3 years and have found it to be an excellent gun.I have had no problems with it to date and have lent it to several family members all of wich have loved it and keep asking to "play with it". and considering that Remington has just updated this riffle to make it more appealing to the winney people I would say that that speaks for itself :sniper:


----------



## dlip

One of my best friends exclusively shoots the 710 270, and he loves it.


----------



## squirrelshooter97

ive got it in 30-06 good gun for begginer but old timer may be looking for more.


----------



## Jungda99

I have a 710 270. It shoots great groups and is lightweight.

I did have the lever break like others have said but I sent it in and it is good as new.

We weren't able to use rifles until a few years ago (shotgun only) so it is my first rifle that i have owned.

It is not a gun that is designed for "uprading" if you are going to drop a bunch of money into uprading you should be able to afford a more exspensive rifle.

Remington desinged this rifle to get guys like me addicted to rifles and upgrade to a more exspensive one in a few years.

It is a "starter" rifle.


----------



## bubbabil65

I have owned a 710 for about a year, and I love it it shoots great and is very powerfull. THe only problem with the 710 for me is that the bolt action slide was not built very smooth it very rattly and i get jams from the bullet swelling in the bore often so i have to keep my ammunition cool when im out in the heat even the it jams somtimes . i often have to take a screwdriver and use it to knock the slide back to release the spent casesing. but If you want less problems with jamming and a smoother blot action the 700 is the way to go its about a hundred dollars more average but its well worth it...


----------



## squirrelshooter97

have you tried keeping the chamber slightly oiled to keep it from jamming, and are you talking about the casing when you say "bullet"


----------



## bubbabil65

Hmm i usually oil it when i clean it but do you have any recomendations for an oil to use. and it gets stuck after i shoot it so all thats left in the chamber is the spent caseing.


----------



## ProudParentOfA(710)

i own a 710 30-06. i recieved it as a christmas present and love it. i have recently replaced the bushnell 3-9x40 scope that comes with the gun with a Barska 6-24x42 AO scope and placed the Bushnell scope on my 30-30 because for the hunting that i am doing, i need more magnification. The rifle feels tight with no rattling at all. I have had no problems with my 710, but i feel there is 1 drawback to the rifle. I cannot find another stock for the rifle. I would like to have the option to purchase different stocks for the rifle like you are able to with the model 700. *I feel that all the negative feedback about the rifle is from people who expect so much out of a gun that was meant to be an affordable rugged rifle for the average beginning hunter.*


----------



## bwnelson

The Rem 710 is a cheap rifle. Affordable YES, Rugged NO.

There are so many better values out there. Go Stevens 200 or a used Rem 700 or Ruger 77 before going 710.

Your 710 will likely work very well ... for a while ...

Mr. Murphy shows up at the worst possible time ...


----------



## jimpashia

i recently purchased the 710 about a weekago. took it out last weekend and did some shooting. great rifle, however couple things need fixing. i first shot it with some 150gr rounds and they were not as accurate as when i switched to the 185s it seems this rifle likes the heavy bullet weights for accuracy.
the issue i have is the sticky bolt, sometimes "jams" where you have to recipricate it to get the round to feed. 
it performed well at the range. 
when i got it home and used the bore snake, it went through no problem, then i picked up the rifle and carried it to my table to set it down and where i had grabbed it (around the magazine area) as i set it down i had a piece of plastic fall into my hand, come to find out it was the magazine latch, needless to say, after almost 3 boxes of rounds and a new gun i was peeved. however i called remington and they are shipping me a new latch, advised that i should keep all solvents away from it. My first thought afterwords would be, well why not make them out of stamped and heat treated sheet metal and be done with the plastic issue. Shoot, get the "flow jet" out and cut a bunch, bend them at the hinge area, drill hole, heat treat, polish in shell polisher and then finish them. done. if Stainless, would be even better. May yet even have a machinist friend of mine make me one out of sheet metal and see if that will work. shouldnt be that expensive, it also shouldnt support that much pressure, if they make them originally out of plastic. will see what i can come up with.


----------



## iwantabuggy

jimpashia

You contradict yourself. You say, "great rifle", then proceed with the rest of your post to say how bad it is and what they should have done better.

What did you expect from a rifle in that price range? You should have gotten a Stevens 200.


----------



## jimpashia

i think its a great rifle, it just has a couple flaws. one happens to be the magazine latch, the gritty bolt i can live with as i am sure it will smooth out over time. again yes for the price the weapon is great. however i think the qualitiy could be improved upon, which would then require a greater price tag. for what i paid for it, its great, puts a round where i want it reilably down range. so the feed mechanism is questionable, does it go bang every time i pull the trigger? yes.

Every rifle has its flaws, some are great rifles others are crap. but even the best rifle has its flaws.


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer

My 710 is chambered in the 300WM and completly stock except for scope caps and sling,
Shot a caribou at 487 yards on a very windy day on top of a mountain right in the PUMP STATION (quote from Ted Nugent) :beer:


----------



## cameron.todd

I have a rem. 710. Its a good gun IF you do NOT plan on upgrading it.


----------



## dem

It has been very interesting reading these comments. I specifically like the ones about the magazine clip breaking. My Dad hunted with a Winchester 308 the entire time I was growing up and I remember seeing the clip in the rifle and asking my dad what's that for? He replied its to keep my bullet from falling on the ground. He chuckled as I looked at him funny. He said it was for more bullets and I ask him why he never put any in it. He always chambered one round and that was it. He said what do I need more bullets for it only takes one to kill them. I said what if you miss? He said son most of the time the deer or elk is going to be walking or trotting when you take your shot if you miss when they are walking or standing still what makes you think you can hit them on a dead run? I just smiled. The Rem 710 clip? I just leave it in (LOL) I have owned this rifle for two years and have shot two elk and one buck with it. I have shot well over 500 rounds and have had no issues. When I brought the rifle home I tightened ever bolt and screw and put a Simmons 4x9 scope on it. This last weekend I sighted it in at 200 yards and had a grouping of 2 inches. I perform regular maintenance on my guns and usually don't have issues. For the price of the rifle I probably will have problems someday but for now it's been great. Cheap probably value? definitely. Bottom line it's the hunter first and then the shooter. If you can't do either well your 1200.00 rifle is useless. I saw a Pinto Wagon sell at Barrett Jacksons for 24k I thought those were POS? to each his own I guess


----------



## Drake Jake

i like my 710. it hasn't failed me yet.


----------



## DKA

I have read reviews on this rifle since it came out, and there were some issues at first, but what new item comes out that is perfect? I just had to purchase one for myself. Bought 270, and love it so far. Very accurate less than 1" @ 100yds. Had owned 700's for years and still do, could not believe Remington would not improve on the product and apparently they did. My take of the Remington 710 is this, a rifle that almost anyone can afford, very accurate and they had to come out with something new, because you cannot hardly wear a 700 out. :beer:


----------



## JMonty11101775

Anyone that has a 710 and still likes the rifle can order the new stock that comes with the 770. Remington also has it in Realtree APG HD camo. It is a direct replacement for the 710 stock and can be swapped out in about 2 mins. If you like the way the new 770 stock feels and want to get rid of the big plastic toy stock that came on your 710 I highly recommend it. The rifle is still very reliable and now feels and looks great for all my one shot one kills.


----------



## tiffany

BIG LOST said:


> 8) *I would like to hear from OWNERS of the Remington 710,,,what cha think of it,,I like the bolt/barrel lock up,,,I have heard all over from people with OPINIONS ONLY,,,almost all neg.,,,now I want to hear from OWNERS ONLY PLEASE.
> Thanxx :beer: *


 me and my brother both have 710 in a 270 and a 30-06 had both of them for about four years never had a problem with them


----------



## will-scott

I just bought a Remington 770 in .30-06 on impulse, as I got it at about $300. I felt that the action of the bolt was pretty gritty, but the sales guy said it would smooth out with use and assured me of its shooting accuracy and precision. Today, after reading so much negative feedback from users and non-user critics alike, I tried to return it, despite the "all sales final" disclaimer. No luck. Not having actually fired it (only fed some ammo through it to check the action, I really can't complain yet. The only real issue I see with it is the stamped-in barrel (makes it a disposable rifle at some point) and the plastic sling swivel mounts. However, for the price, and with the included scope, it is a pretty good deal. And, I will always agree that the first consideration in making the shot-to-kill large game is the skill of the hunter. I am a pretty good shot under most conditions and look forward to the challenge of taking this basic tool into the wild and using it to my advantage, in spite of the negative publicity.


----------



## bryan_huber

i had a 710 back in 03 or 04. hated it. had bolt problems. when ejecting a shell, the bolt came all the way out so the bolt lock didnt work. then i also heard of guys who have shot it and the bolt has somehow came out when shot. i traded it off. wasnt even good enough for the remington name. youre better off paying more for a 700. if you want something a lil cheaper with quality get a savage. i have 3 and have never had a problem.


----------



## TBLABS45

I bought one last June. ( 300 win mag) I picked up a Bushnell Dusk/Dawn 8x18x50 for it from a buddy of mine. Although this was a different scope than what was on it, (Bushnell 6x9x32) it took 4 shots at 100yrds to zero it with the third and fourth shots sharing a hole. I went bear hunting in Nov, and two shots at 140-160yrds dropped it. I used 300 Win Mag Federal 300WGS 150gr Speer HotCor SP. Woulnd not trade this gun! It's a really nice addition to any collection.


----------



## imajeep

bought one for my wife.... took her to the store my buddy owns, had him pull 7 guns all in 30-06 off the shelves, and had him turn all of the tags around backwards, so she couldnt see the prices, then had her pick the 3 that she liked the looks of...

she picked that, a ruger, and a remington 700 mountain

she didnt like the safety on the ruger..... "moved the wrong way" i think is how she said it.... and didnt have a clip
then she was worried about the mtn rifle and its wood stock.
she chose the 710 because, it had the syn stock, and removable clip...

it was her choice. and she likes the gun... we sighted it in for 200 yards with 180 gr handloads, and thats hers.... it will shoot under 2" at 100 yards all day, with her behind it. 
i agree that, like all remingtons, when you pull the trigger, your going to hear bang. its not pretty, to ME, but then again, it is to her... she likes it, and thats all that counts....

by the way, they kill moose just as fast as my 1400$ sako.... in this years case, even quicker....
how can i argue with that

PS-- all that said, and i still couldnt own one for myself.... yes it does feel a little" cheesy" to me


----------



## diesel441

I know this post has been going for a few years, but reading some of these reviews from some people on here have me wondering some things. I read a few from "I have this friend..." or "I know a guy...", and my question to that is, why are you posting your opinion (or their's for that matter) if you don't personally own one. I've owned a 710 in 7mm Rem Mag for about 2 years. Out of the box with the bushnell 3-9x30 POS scope, I was shooting 1/4MOA groups at 200 yards. I mounted a KonusPro M30 6.5-25X44 (worth more than the gun) and I'm shooting prairie dogs at 550 yards in an open field with 10-35mph wind. And average for 3" spread, 5 shot groups at 500 yards. I use it now with 165gr Sierra King BTSP factory loads for elk and deer out to 450 yards. I use 150gr soft point handloads for competition shooting out to 1000 yards and if you have a good enough scope, you can get a hit every time. For a "cheap gun" such as this, I think that's pretty good.
Now I carried a M82A1 in Afghanistan for 6 months so I know how to shoot long range. This 7mm reacts almost the same except the obvious velocity/range change.

Now as for the gun itself, it's a good buy (got mine for $150 in '07). Even though you can't change out a lot of the parts, if you're only looking for a good hunting rifle that you only use 2-3 times per year, it shouldn't matter. To be able to take a shot at 300 yards with a complete factory stock rifle for under $300, and kill the target one shot, I think is a good buy.

:sniper:


----------



## Lwessonmon

The 710 Remington is not a great rifle. I made the sad mistake of buying one. First off, it has a plastic sleeve lining the receiver; that is bound to wear out fast. Second, the trigger has too many plastic parts. And third, the damned bolt head is made of plastic. Not to mention the plastic floor plate is so cheaply mated to the magazine well. I never should have purchased this POS rifle. People can say all they want, but I think it is junk, and I will never buy another Remington product; mainly because of them making this piece of junk.


----------



## tpikri

BIG LOST said:


> 8) *I would like to hear from OWNERS of the Remington 710,,,what cha think of it,,I like the bolt/barrel lock up,,,I have heard all over from people with OPINIONS ONLY,,,almost all neg.,,,now I want to hear from OWNERS ONLY PLEASE.
> Thanxx :beer: *





> i have a remington 710 in 7mm with a buck master scope. gun shoot great kill 2 deer over a 150 yard and the deer drop right wear i shoot them, bolt is sloopy and trigger is hard to adjust but this the only thing i don't like about the gun. i have had the gun for 3 yrs.


----------



## KurtR

diesel441 said:


> I know this post has been going for a few years, but reading some of these reviews from some people on here have me wondering some things. I read a few from "I have this friend..." or "I know a guy...", and my question to that is, why are you posting your opinion (or their's for that matter) if you don't personally own one. I've owned a 710 in 7mm Rem Mag for about 2 years. Out of the box with the bushnell 3-9x30 POS scope, I was shooting 1/4MOA groups at 200 yards. I mounted a KonusPro M30 6.5-25X44 (worth more than the gun) and I'm shooting prairie dogs at 550 yards in an open field with 10-35mph wind. And average for 3" spread, 5 shot groups at 500 yards. I use it now with 165gr Sierra King BTSP factory loads for elk and deer out to 450 yards. I use 150gr soft point handloads for competition shooting out to 1000 yards and if you have a good enough scope, you can get a hit every time. For a "cheap gun" such as this, I think that's pretty good.
> Now I carried a M82A1 in Afghanistan for 6 months so I know how to shoot long range. This 7mm reacts almost the same except the obvious velocity/range change.
> 
> Now as for the gun itself, it's a good buy (got mine for $150 in '07). Even though you can't change out a lot of the parts, if you're only looking for a good hunting rifle that you only use 2-3 times per year, it shouldn't matter. To be able to take a shot at 300 yards with a complete factory stock rifle for under $300, and kill the target one shot, I think is a good buy.
> 
> :sniper:


What scope did you run on that m82 sure as hell bet it was not a konus. So your telling me i can get a S&B and put it on a rifle and hit a 1000yds every time. That konus does not have enough internal adjustment to make it that far. What kind of base were us using. The 710 is a cheap gun and you get what you pay for any one expecting the same as a 700 or any other better made rifle is crazy.


----------



## Al-bill

I;ve owned the Remington 710, in ..270 for a month or so. Been to the range several times and love the way it groups. Shoots bullseyes at 200 yds. The mag is a pain to insert, but for range shooting I do not use it much so not a big deal...yet.


----------



## nighteagle1010

I bought a remington 710 in the 300 winchester mag. I think I payed around 550.00 for it. which I thought was a good deal after I bought it. I took it out to the range to sight in fired about 20 rounds, and just could not get it sighted in. I had to quit because of the recoil. over the next few days of going back to the range and about 30 more rounds I figured out the scope mounts that cam with the rifle were loose tightened them fired about 20 more rounds scope rings cam loose again. put leupold scope, and rings on solved the problem. recoil was so bad had a TR3 recoil pad put on it and sent it off had a muzzle brake put on it. while it was there had beryl glass embedded which added another about 300.00 to it. so by the time I got a cheap rifle to where it was what it should have been to begin with. I could have bought a browning or one of the higher end models. oh and by the way I can only put 2 shels in the clip if I put 3 the bolt drags and cuts the caseing when you try to open the bolt with all 3 in the mag.


----------



## gunrunner58

I have owned a 710 for 6 years and have taken my fair share of "muleys" in the mountains of Idaho. Though it isn't as good a "naildriver" as my fn-fal it is a heck of a lot lighter. I have no complaints about it's ability to feed my family or it's acurracy. I say it's definately whth the investment. :sniper:


----------



## gonetonh

I just picked up a 710 - 30.06 at a gun show for using this year. I wish I had done some research on the gun before buying it but it looked like a decent gone and was fairly well priced. Brang it home and found the clip was too small to hold the bullets, the trigger is god awful, and the bolt slid for crap.

I decided to make the best of it and fidled with it a bit and found that the problem with the bolt is a design flaw that could have been easily fixed with 1 small bearing in the back left of the housing. What happens is when you pull the bold back if you put any pressure on the back of it to the left hand side it drags on the housing. But as long as you pull strait back or with some pressure on the right side it slides back with ease.

I tried to fix the clip myself but haven't been able to yet I will prob just go buy a new clip but for now I am using the gun with the clip in and loading 1 bullet at a time. I am a little disappointed by how cheap the clip receiver is but still you get what you pay for so I am not too worried about it.

I just did some quick searching and I should be able to adjust the heavy trigger pull down to something a bit more reasonable so that should be ok.

But as for firing it I am extremely happy with it. It took 4 shots to sight in and start getting .5" groups at 100yards. In the end it won't be a gun I put on display as a fireplace hanger, but as a sub $300 gun for taking out in the woods/rain/snow I couldn't be happier.


----------



## Savage260

.5" groups? I have never heard of such a thing with those rifles. You must be one heck of a shooter! What load are you using?


----------



## KurtR

That is pretty good for a 1 shot group


----------



## Savage260

"That is pretty good for a 1 shot group"

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:

Not really considering the bullet is a .308 diameter!!!


----------



## KurtR

We are talking about the 710 here so i dont think the one shot groups would be able to do .308. You have to take into account the correolis effect and a little wind drift at 100 yds


----------



## Savage260

Is the bullet suposed to tumble as soon as it leaves the muzzle, or not till it hits the paper target? Just for the record, I would never own one, but I have shot 2 of them, and am trying to hand load for one of those two. I have been working on loads for almost a year, and cant get better than about 1.5" for 5 shots.


----------



## KurtR

About ten feet from the barrel that why they are tough on chronys


----------



## Grizbr

I have owned my 710 in 30-0-6 since 2001. using 150gr nosler It will shoot .5 inch groups consistently at 100yrds from a bench. I see many people complain about a stiff bolt. The bolt on mine was stiff when new this is no longer an issue unless I use oil or graphite to lubricate it. The only thing to use to lubricate the bolt on this gun is spray silicone. When you remember it is coated with teflon it makes sense. I have taken both whitetail and mule deer with it( a few skunks to) and found it to be no problem to take 400yrd shots with it. I recently purchased a remington 7600 and equipped it with a thumb hole stock so passed the 710 to my nephue he took him first buck with the 710 this year. For an inexpensive accurate gun it cant be beat.


----------



## KurtR

A fence post with a barska is its equall. I am a remington guy but junk is junk.


----------



## zachowens

i have the remington 710 and i have had all bad out of it with my nikon scope it hits were i want it but the bolt sucks it sticks and jams and now it just had a case stick and brake ejecter and all that on bolt face and now cantfind any parts for it but at same time what do you get for 300 dollars so my word is to pass on 710 and 770 and go for 700 or better yet go for something besides remington like new savage with accu triggers or ruger 77 mark 2


----------



## bassman183

i'm a wheelchair user and safty is a main thing for me , my grandson hunts with me and walks beside me often .
I OWN remington model 710 !
it was made in may of 2002
i have a major complaint with it !
ill load a magazine up put a shell in the chamber , sometimes i'll take the safty off it would fire on its own !
other times with the safty off all i had to do is rock the rifle back anf forth and it would fire !
it would not do it everytime i did these things !
i called remington they told me this rifle was not on the list for the recall ! i made the women check several times ! i also said to her if this rifle was not able to get the trigger / safty fixed under the recall , then why is my rifle firing by its self ! she could not give me a answer ! she put me on hold for a repair teck to get on the line , i was on hold for over 20 minutes before i said the hell with it and hung up !!!
i can put these parts in myself , but cant find one for this model
someone please help me
e-mail me @ [email protected] , if any of you gunsmith's can help me find one
thanks a bunch


----------

